# NEW F.O.P. Lodge to open in Norton



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

Just a heads up that Mansfield, Norton and Attleboro PD's have teamed up to open a new FOP lodge in Norton.

It is still in the beginning stages and details need to be worked out but it looks like it's a go.

*More info...*

The Attleboro, Norton and Mansfield Police Associations have joined to create the Massachusetts Tri-Town Fraternal Order of Police Lodge #30.

The Lodge is located at #215 South Worcester Street, Norton, Massachusetts (the former Village Pub).

Police Officers from neighboring communities are invited to join. An application and $50.00 yearly dues is required. Police Officers who are members of the F.O.P. are invited to visit by showing their membership card.

Lodge #30 is open to all full time (municipal, state and federal) police officers.

Auxilary Lodge memberships are available to retired police officers.

Associate memberships are available to active police dispatchers and special police officers. Sponsorship by a lodge member is required.

Registered members are invited to attend the monthly meetings on the first Wednesday of each month at the Lodge. Bring your ideas.


----------



## Macop (May 2, 2002)

NICE Gilldawg, its about time there was one in Ma


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

There is one in Hyde Park but that's too long of a ride.


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

Negative, the one in Hyde Park is long gone... the lodge itself still exists, but there is no post. I think there may even be a "For Sale" sign on the building.


----------



## michaelbos (May 8, 2002)

I hope that lodge is better then the ones we have had already. Nothing but speical security guards in the one in Boston. I hear now the current State President is under investigation. The past board was being looked into regarding money from the never ending fund raising. NOTE: which all they ever did:


----------



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

Why would anyone want to join a hangout/club where you hang-out with other cops after working with them all day. There is a life and another world out there guys after work.


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by michaelbos:
> * I hope that lodge is better then the ones we have had already. Nothing but speical security guards in the one in Boston.*
> 
> Um, excuse me, but where are you getting this from? S-P-E-C-I-A-L security guards? That's funny, since the State Vice President is a good friend of mine and happens to be a police officer. In fact, I recall Boston Police Officers being on the board and I spent quite a few good nights up there with people from work among various other law enforcement personnel. Yes, there were non-LE associate members that also hung around up there, but most of the time when I stopped up there for a few there was a POLICE OFFICER there.
> ...


I can't comment on that since I heard essentially the same thing, but I really don't know enough about it and it's not my place to say anyway.

Norton is pretty far, though...


----------



## michaelbos (May 8, 2002)

Well, I'm not going to get into one of these things that go on forever. I know the current President too, I knew the past president, I knew the past VP and so on. The FOP has a big problem in Mass. Call the Somerville Police, call the lynn Police who were members of the Greater Boston lodge and they'll tell you about the FOP. Every one has their likes and dislikes, so leave it at that.


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Dunngie!

Good job on spelling "special". See,I can be positive and non-sarcastic!

Seriously, feel the love????? I remember the Federal FOP lodge back in late 80's. VA Cops, Boston area P.D.'s and Even N.H. departments. Guess they kinda fell apart?


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

Can anybody post the days and times the place is open?

I have not yet been there(not a big drinker) but I know a few that are interested from WBPD


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 1, 1970)

Tri Town Lodge # 30 F.O.P. is open Thursday thru Sunday Noon - 1:00 am, all have to be off property at 1:30 am. Most departments in the area should be getting faxes for up and coming events.

For anyone interested there will be another membership drive to come in look around and sign up if you want on Friday, April 11 during regular hours. Some theme nights coming up are a jimmy buffett night on April 18th and i'm not exactly sure on the others.

Location is 215 South Worcester Street in Norton.


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 1, 1970)

so is this place going to be the old village pub?? I assume so b/c that is the only building on S. Worcester


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

> Originally posted by Gil:
> *
> 
> The Lodge is located at #215 South Worcester Street, Norton, Massachusetts (the former Village Pub).
> ...


----------

